# clexane in the fridge



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

I just noticed this morning that the clexane I have for my next tx should not be kept in the fridge but for the last 6 days I've kept it in there. The fridge is at about 8c

Have I ruined it? Dreading having to fork out for another batch my DH will go mad.

Really annoyed with myself.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Da1sy,

Sorry to say but you need to get a new batch as you can't refrigerate or freeze Clexane. It affects the drug and you can't guarentee that it is still ok to use if it gets to too low a temperature.

Hope you get it sorted before treatment  
Maz x


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

oh no! thanks for your help.

a very costly mistake by me.


----------

